# Betakey Aktion auf Battlefield.de



## XFX (22. Januar 2010)

Nachdem bereits in der vergangenen Woche ein Satz an Infos rund um die PC Beta für Battlefield Bad Company 2 auf der offiziellen deutschen Battlefield Seite zu finden war, gibt es nun die Möglichkeit sich für einen Betakey zu bewerben. Über das gesamte Wochenende haben alle Fans und Spieler die Chance sich einen der begehrten Betakeys zu sichern.

Dazu tragt ihr euch einfach in der Formular auf www.battlefield.de/beta ein. Die Aktion läuft über das gesamte Wochenende von Freitag bis Sonntag, aus Gründen des Jugendschutzes jeweils von 23:00 bis 06:00 Uhr.

Die Anzahl der Keys ist streng limitiert. Die Gewinner werden zufällig von EA ausgewählt. Somit hat also jeder die Chance auf einen Betakey.

Viel Spaß und natürlich viel Glück.


----------



## Low (22. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich habe ich Glück und bekomme einen Key.


----------



## XFX (22. Januar 2010)

Drück dir die Daumen hab ja schon einen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn die Beta echt gut wird werde ich mir das Spiel kaufen sogar in der Limt Edion.

Habe das die Seit jetzt auch schon die Ganze Zeit offen und warte das 23 uhr wird!
Und dann Bam werde ich eine kEy haben ich hoffe es.

XFX kannst du das mit machen und wenn du eine key noch bekommst mir denn schicken ? ^^


----------



## Rievers (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mein Beta- Code schon sicher. 


Wieviele werden denn überhabupt über die Battlefield- Homepage vergeben?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Januar 2010)

Nicht all zu viele aber wenn ich meine habe werde ich die Beta Saugen egal wie lange es dauer und dann Moshen im game und alles Killen und einfach mal wieder eine Gutes MP spielen Zocken.


----------



## XFX (22. Januar 2010)

Also CrimsoN 1.9 ich sag mal da ich schon zwei Keys habe und einer für mich ist und der andere für einen ST6 Clan Member werde ich versuchen noch einen dritten zu bekommen. Denn alle dinge sind drei. Wen das so wäre könnten wir nochmal drüber reden


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (22. Januar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> ... und dann Moshen im game und alles Killen ...



und bei solchen aussagen wundert ihr euch das wir für potentielle amokläufer gehalten werden????


----------



## MARIIIO (22. Januar 2010)

Hm... Wenn man unbedingt einen beta-key haben will, KÖNNTE man denn dann nicht auf die Vorbesteller-Aktion eines groooooooooßen Onlineshops namens Ama... zurückgreifen?

Jetzt das ding vorbestellen, BETA-Key bekommen, und da es eh erst am 5.März rauskommt KÖNNTE man es sogar bequem nach der kompletten Beta-aktion wieder stornieren bei ...zon

Aber wie ich schon sagte...KÖNNTE


----------



## Low (22. Januar 2010)

Du kannst ruhig Amazon schreiben :O


----------



## martimoto (22. Januar 2010)

werde heute mein Glück auch mal versuchen mit Beta..mal sehe was geht---


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2010)

Sobald man vorbestellt hat ist das Sornieren ausgeschloßen


----------



## Rievers (22. Januar 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Hm... Wenn man unbedingt einen beta-key haben will, KÖNNTE man denn dann nicht auf die Vorbesteller-Aktion eines groooooooooßen Onlineshops namens Ama... zurückgreifen?
> 
> Jetzt das ding vorbestellen, BETA-Key bekommen, und da es eh erst am 5.März rauskommt KÖNNTE man es sogar bequem nach der kompletten Beta-aktion wieder stornieren bei ...zon
> 
> Aber wie ich schon sagte...KÖNNTE



Theoretisch müsste das möglich sein. Aber ich bin mir fast sicher das Amazon sich was hat einfallen lassen um sowas zu unterbinden. 

Wenn nicht. dann gibt´s ab jetzt "The-Easy-Way-To-Beta-Code"


----------



## Rievers (22. Januar 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Hm... Wenn man unbedingt einen beta-key haben will, KÖNNTE man denn dann nicht auf die Vorbesteller-Aktion eines groooooooooßen Onlineshops namens Ama... zurückgreifen?
> 
> Jetzt das ding vorbestellen, BETA-Key bekommen, und da es eh erst am 5.März rauskommt KÖNNTE man es sogar bequem nach der kompletten Beta-aktion wieder stornieren bei ...zon
> 
> Aber wie ich schon sagte...KÖNNTE



Theoretisch müsste das möglich sein. Aber ich bin mir fast sicher das Amazon sich was hat einfallen lassen um sowas zu unterbinden. 

Wenn nicht. dann gibt´s ab jetzt "The-Easy-Way-To-Beta-Code" 





LOGIC schrieb:


> Sobald man vorbestellt hat ist das Sornieren ausgeschloßen



Ähm... Nein, das kann nicht sein, da ich vorgestern erst noch eine Vorbestellung stoniert habe. 
Es handelte es um BioShock 2 hatte für mich und einen Freund bestellt, aber mein Freund wollte es dann doch nciht mehr 
Dann hab ich mich per Mail mit Amazon in verbindung gesetzt, es war gar kein Problem zu stonieren. War innerhalb von 20 min. abgewickelt.



EDIT: Den obrigen Post bitte löschen, mir ist da ein kleines Missgeschick passiert...


----------



## Low (22. Januar 2010)

Glaub das bezog sich auf die BBC2 Betakeys...


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Januar 2010)

Man kann jederzeit bei Amazon stornieren.
Man bezahlt doch nicht für die "ein Level BETA", sondern für das fertige Gesamtprodukt.
Der BETA Key ist nur ein Lockmittel, damit die Vorbestellung auch ja bei Amazon getätigt wird und nicht bei Shop XY.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2010)

Hab mal wo gelesen das das nicht mehr geht... Aber ich kann mich auch irren.


----------



## XFX (22. Januar 2010)

So, Vorbestellte Artikel können jeder Zeit Storniert werden. Auser sie befinden sich im Versand
Stornierung einer Amazon.de-Bestellung
Auf unserer Website können Sie noch nicht versandte Artikel auch einfach selbst stornieren, sofern sie sich noch nicht im Versandprozess befinden. 

Gehen Sie dazu auf Mein Konto und wählen Sie "Artikel oder Bestellungen stornieren". 

Neben jeder Bestellung sehen Sie die Schaltfläche "Bestellung ansehen oder ändern", auf der nächsten Seite an der gleichen Stelle den Schalter "Artikel stornieren?". 

Wählen Sie per Mausklick diejenigen Artikel an, die Sie stornieren möchten, und bestätigen Sie mit "Markierte Artikel stornieren".

Bitte wählen Sie aus dem Drop-Down-Menü noch einen Grund für die Stornierung aus.
 Wir bestätigen Ihnen die Stornierung dann umgehend per automatische E-Mail. Stornierte Artikel werden selbstverständlich nicht berechnet.


Amazon.de: Hilfe*>*Mein Konto*>*Bestellungen ändern*>*Stornieren von Artikeln

Das soll jetzt aber keine Anleitung darstellen wie man an einen BETA Key ran kommt, denn irgendwie werden die sich schon absichern. Auserdem wird das Spiel hammer geil und dan holt man sich es sowieso


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2010)

Dann können ja die leute die es auch testen wollen so machen


----------



## XFX (22. Januar 2010)

Ich weis net ob das so toll ist auf die weise an einen Key ran zu kommen. Man sollte es echt Vorbestellen weil man es auch will oder heute um 23.00 Uhr was dafür zu tun um an einen Key ran zu kommen. Ist ja fast wie Cheaten Vorbestellen und Sornieren.

Aber jeder muss wissen was er macht


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2010)

Ja da geb ich dir recht. Ich bin fan der serie und hätte es auch gekauft wenn es schlächt werden würde. Was andere machen ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Januar 2010)

solls nich noch ne demo geben? dann sollte man die beta doch auch denen überlassen, die das spiel mit verbessern wollen oder? ^^ ich hoffe jedenfalls das ich nachher mich erfolgreich bewerben kann.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2010)

Good Luck^^ Ja aber die Demo wird erst nach dem Release rauskommen und da haste das spiel schon^^


----------



## XFX (22. Januar 2010)

Super Einstellung von dir (LOGIC) . Das gefällt mir. Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld.


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Januar 2010)

XFX schrieb:


> Ich weis net ob das so toll ist auf die weise an einen Key ran zu kommen. Man sollte es echt Vorbestellen weil man es auch will oder heute um 23.00 Uhr was dafür zu tun um an einen Key ran zu kommen. Ist ja fast wie Cheaten Vorbestellen und Sornieren.
> 
> Aber jeder muss wissen was er macht



Och nun ja, cheaten oder ob man einfach nur nicht mehr warten möchte auf die Demo, das sind zwei paar Schuh.
DICE könnte ja auch ne Openbeta starten, wobei in dem Fall wohl einfach die Serverkapazitäten nicht reichen würden und sich dann alle Welt darüber aufregen würde, was dann ein negatives Licht auf BC2 werfen würde.

Ich selber seh die Beta zwar eher als Trainingsrunde, denn der Kauf steht fest, dennoch hab ich vollstes Verständnis für Amazon-"Keyschorrer".


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2010)

Ich werde aber auch die augen offen halten und nach bugs suchen. Das ist ne gute idee von EA/Dice ne Beta zu machen weil am ende so wenig Fehler wie möglich drin sind. Das gab es schon bei dem BF2 patch 1.5 und dadurch wurden viele fehler behoben.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Januar 2010)

soa, konnt mich endlich nach vielen timeouts der seite bewerben. dann bin ich nachm we ja mal gespannt ob was kommt ^^ hoffentlich schickense auch absagen, das man nich wartet bis man grau wird *g*


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2010)

Die aktion scheint wieder rum zu sein ^^ Das anmelde formular wird nicht mehr eingeblendet.


----------



## lvr (22. Januar 2010)

Vermutlich weil die Server einfach überlastet sind . Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ichs dann auch endlich mal geschafft, alles abzuschicken und musste auch immer wieder neuladen, weil das Formular nicht angezeigt wurde. Denke also, dass das normal ist. War ja auch angekündigt, dass es vom 22-24.1 von 23.00 bis 6.00 Uhr geht. Dass es dann also schon nach 50 Minuten vorbei ist glaube ich eher nicht .


----------



## XFX (22. Januar 2010)

Nein der Server ist so überlastet das sie es raus nehmen mussten ich denke sie legen das jetzt auf einen anderen Server. Die Anmeldung läuft übers gesamte Wochenende


----------



## XFX (23. Januar 2010)

Die Seite ist wieder ON. Läuft schon viel besser


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

jo gerade noch einmal 4 mal abgeschickt
ich hab ne gute chance  
Aber wenn ich kein bekomm hab ich ja noch den Amazon key ^^ ich bin eh 100 %tig dabei


----------



## Elzoco (23. Januar 2010)

Ps @Amazon: 
Sichern Sie sich Ihren "Battlefield: Bad Company 2" Betakey
Bestellen Sie noch bis *einschließlich 18. Februar 2010* Ihr Exemplar von Battlefield: Bad Company 2 für den PC vor und Sie erhalten einen Betakey, mit dem Sie an der BFBC2 PC Beta teilnehmen können. Für weitere Informationen bitte hier klicken.


Und wer schon 2 Keys hat, darf gerne einen an mich abgeben, ich sag auch Danke.


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

einen hab ich ja ^^ wenn ich einen bekomm geht der an meinen besten kumpel ^^ und wenn ic h2 bekomm geht einer hier raus.


----------



## XFX (23. Januar 2010)

Das wird die reinste Folter  Ich weis das ich ein BETA Key habe un mussssss noch bist Donnerstag warten


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mich auch mal beworben. Vielleicht habe ich ja glück und bekomme eine. Die Aktion finde ich total genial zum glück machen die das von EA.


----------



## Low (23. Januar 2010)

Mal schauen hoffentlich komme ich heute dazu bei der Betakey Aktion teilzunehmen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2010)

Leute Leute, das Spiel muss man kaufen ^^ 

Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf mein Betakey zu registrieren =D 

Und wenn die Beta vorbei ist, kommt ja schon die Limited-Edition nachhause


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (23. Januar 2010)

ich hab zwei exemplare vorbestellt aber nur einen key bekommen schade


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (23. Januar 2010)

> Willkommen zur Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Beta Key Bewerbung. Du musst dich leider noch etwas gedulden, die Bewerbung ist aus Gründen des Jugendschutzes nur zwischen 23:00 und 06:00 Uhr möglich. Die Bewerbungsphase beginnt am 22. Januar und endet am 24. Januar.



Ach Mist. 

Will da unbedingt mitmachen 

Na ja ich hoffe mal das klappt, bei der AION Beta hatte ich auch Glück und gleich 2 Keys ^^


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

@ XFX Ja seit dem ich den key habe ist es einfach schlimmer geworden  Weil man weis das man zu 100 % dabei sein wird und einfach nicht mehr warten kann, es ausprobieren zu können.


----------



## Low (23. Januar 2010)

Sind doch nur noch fünf Tage.


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

JAA und jeder tag wird schlimmer und schlimmer !!!


----------



## Rievers (23. Januar 2010)

XFX schrieb:


> Das wird die reinste Folter  Ich weis das ich ein BETA Key habe un mussssss noch bist Donnerstag warten



Das ist wirklich Mieß, hab auch mein Key sicher, und hab ehrlich gesagt kein Bock mehr zu warten. Will endlich loslegen.



Low schrieb:


> Sind doch nur noch fünf Tage.



Hast du eine Ahnung wielange 5 Tage werden können?


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

jaa und wenn ich mir dann auch noch die cideos auf Youtube reinziehe werd ich verrückt


----------



## Rievers (23. Januar 2010)

LOGIC: Mir die Videos anzugucken, hab ich mir schon abgewöhnt... 

Wenn ich mir alle paar Minuten nen Video angucken würde, dann wäre ist jetzt bestimmt schon depressiv.


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

^^ to late... Es hilft nichts mehr


----------



## Low (23. Januar 2010)

Stellt euch nicht so an 
Ich warte seit Anfang November auf eine Grafikkarte. Onboard sucks nach einiger Zeit :O


----------



## Rievers (23. Januar 2010)

5 Tage noch.... Irgendwie müsssen die noch rum gehen. 

Ich werde gleich erst mal in Keller gehen, und am meinem Schriebtisch weiter bauen, vielleicht lenkt das ja etwas von der warterei ab. 



Low schrieb:


> Stellt euch nicht so an
> Ich warte seit Anfang November auf eine Grafikkarte. Onboard sucks nach einiger Zeit :O



OnBoard sucks nicht nur nach einiger Zeit


----------



## XFX (23. Januar 2010)

Wir sollten jetzt ruhe bewaren und nicht durchdrehen. Wir müssen auf hören uns gegenseitig verückt zu machen. 5 Tage das wird schon.  

Auch wenn jeder beschissener Tag eine Qual ist. Und wenn es mit ablenken durch Battlefield 2 oder 2142 nicht mehr Funktioniert. Das essen nicht mehr schmeckt oder uns Schlaflose nächte beschert. Wir stehen das durch. Wir müssen an uns glauben.

Ich glaub ich dreh durch .


----------



## Rievers (23. Januar 2010)

XFX schrieb:


> Wir sollten jetzt ruhe bewaren und nicht durchdrehen. Wir müssen auf hören uns gegenseitig verückt zu machen. 5 Tage das wird schon.
> 
> Auch wenn jeder beschissener Tag eine Qual ist. Und wenn es mit ablenken durch Battlefield 2 oder 2142 nicht mehr Funktioniert. Das essen nicht mehr schmeckt oder uns Schlaflose nächte beschert. Wir stehen das durch. Wir müssen an uns glauben.
> 
> Ich glaub ich dreh durch .



*youmademyday*


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

ja sobald das qualvolle wochenende rum ist vergeht die zeit schnell ! Entweder durch schule oder arbeit !  ^^


----------



## Rievers (23. Januar 2010)

Da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Hab Berufsschule, das ist sooo dermaßen Langweilig grade... 

Ich seh mich schon da sitzen mit Handy unterm Tisch, und dann Gameplay videos gucken


----------



## XFX (23. Januar 2010)

So ich geh mich jetzt mal Ablenken 

Einen schönen Tag zusammen.

Hier noch was zum Ablenken:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6mPm0J8cpe4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6mPm0J8cpe4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## XFX (23. Januar 2010)

Und wem es ganz langweilig ist:
*
Noch mehr Videos*


----------



## Low (23. Januar 2010)

Friert euch doch einfach wie bei der Shouthpark ein.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Januar 2010)

@XFX:

Du kannst deine Beiträge auch editieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2010)

Durchhalten Jungs!


----------



## MARIIIO (23. Januar 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Hm... Wenn man unbedingt einen beta-key haben  will, KÖNNTE man denn dann nicht auf die Vorbesteller-Aktion eines  groooooooooßen Onlineshops namens Ama... zurückgreifen?
> 
> Jetzt das ding vorbestellen, BETA-Key bekommen, und da es eh erst am  5.März rauskommt KÖNNTE man es sogar bequem nach der kompletten  Beta-aktion wieder stornieren bei ...zon
> 
> Aber wie ich schon sagte...KÖNNTE






Low schrieb:


> Du kannst ruhig Amazon schreiben :O




amazon?Sagt mir so jetzt direkt nix, auf die schnelle. Aber ich werd mal nach diesem "Amazon" googlen


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

Wer kennt Amazon.de nicht ? 

Najaich werde es wie Low schon sagte machen  Ich werd mich einfrieren lassen ^^ in meiner tiefkühl truhe


----------



## Rievers (23. Januar 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> amazon?Sagt mir so jetzt direkt nix, auf die schnelle. Aber ich werd mal nach diesem "Amazon" googlen



googlen? Was soll das denn wieder sein? 


BTT: Ich werd noch Wahnsinnig! 




LOGIC schrieb:


> Wer kennt Amazon.de nicht ?
> 
> Najaich werde es wie Low schon sagte machen  Ich werd mich einfrieren lassen ^^ in meiner tiefkühl truhe



Nimm dir aber eine Decke mit, nicht das du noch Krank wirst, und nicht zocken kannst.


----------



## Low (23. Januar 2010)

Ich versuche gleich auchmal mein Glück. Komme gerade außem Kino.
2te mal Avatar. Finde den Film richtig Geil


----------



## LOGIC (23. Januar 2010)

lololololol ich komm ebenso aus AVATAR ^^ der Film war bombe.


----------



## XFX (24. Januar 2010)

Hat von euch jemand noch kein Key?


----------



## donchill09 (24. Januar 2010)

hab mich nun auch eingetragen..bin ja mal gespannt
hab noch keinen key


----------



## XFX (24. Januar 2010)

Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Player007 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mich auch mal beworben, mal schauen was wird 

Gruß


----------



## Rievers (24. Januar 2010)

Na dann mal viel Glück  - Wieviele Beta- Key werden denn jetzt eigentlich "vertickt"?


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

bei PS3 waren es 300 000 oder verwechsel ich das mit was anderem ?


----------



## shiwa77 (24. Januar 2010)

Habe letzte Nacht auch mal dran teilgenommen.Wünsche allen anderen und ganz besonders MIR  viel Glück. *dieDaumendrück*

Gruß
shiwa77


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube es ist sogar noch viel härter zu hoffen einen key zu bekommen als wenn man schon einen hat oder ?? Hmm... man... ich werd verückt... JA !! VERRÜCKT !!!!! *hihihihih*


----------



## XFX (24. Januar 2010)

Das kannste Laut sagen wen ich jetzt noch zittern müsste das ich ein Key bekomme da würde mein Herz schlapp machen. Ne darf ich net mal dran denken


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

wenigstens haben wir schon einen nich war ?  Jetzt heist es nur noch die 3 tage (heute rechne ich nicht mehr dazu) rum zu kriegen.


----------



## Clonemaster (24. Januar 2010)

Wenn man den key schon hat kann man irgendwo schon was runterladen oder ist noch tote hose?


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

tote hose....so ne blöde geheimnis tuherei -.- Erst kurz davor wird die download seite bekannt gegeben.


----------



## XFX (25. Januar 2010)

Ich vermute das der Download über den EA Download Manager und Steam erfolgen wird.


----------



## LOGIC (25. Januar 2010)

wie ich den EA Downloader hasse... Hoffe die kann man auch über andere download portale laden.


----------



## XFX (25. Januar 2010)

So jetzt hat mich Battlefield auch schon in der Arbeit eingeholt. Mal schaun wo es ein download gibt. Müsste ja jetzt bald passieren. Warum hasst du den EA Downloadmanger?


----------



## LOGIC (25. Januar 2010)

Naja damals wo die 2 booster packs für BF2 rauskammen wollt ich beide installieren und spielen, doch ich fand keine CD in der hülle. Nur ein kleiner blöder key. Also ladete ich den EA DLM herunter und machte das. Aber dort stand nicht dran das man einen acc. braucht mit dem selben name wie man im spiel heist und es dann nicht funktioniert. Am ende hatte ich 20 € für nichts ausgegeben. Die booster packs konnt ich erst spielen wo der patch 1.50 rauskamm. Seit dem hasse ich ihn.


----------



## XFX (25. Januar 2010)

OK kann ich mir vorstellen. Das hätte mich auch aufgeregt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Naja damals wo die 2 booster packs für BF2 rauskammen wollt ich beide installieren und spielen, doch ich fand keine CD in der hülle. Nur ein kleiner blöder key. Also ladete ich den EA DLM herunter und machte das. Aber dort stand nicht dran das man einen acc. braucht mit dem selben name wie man im spiel heist und es dann nicht funktioniert. Am ende hatte ich 20 € für nichts ausgegeben. Die booster packs konnt ich erst spielen wo der patch 1.50 rauskamm. Seit dem hasse ich ihn.



Same problem here ^^ 

20€ ausm Fenster geschmissen, Booster Pack nie gespielt. Stand sogar in der PCGames das nichtmal die es installieren konnten


----------



## LOGIC (25. Januar 2010)

Ja in der Gamestar unter den Minus punkten stand "sehr schwere und komplizierte installation"


----------



## Low (25. Januar 2010)

Hatte auch meine Probleme. Habs aber nach einiger Zeit geschaftt.


----------



## Rievers (25. Januar 2010)

2 Tage noch... 

Jungs jetzt bloß nicht verzagen, die gehen auch noch rum. Hoffe ich zumindest ... 
Lenkt euch mit irgendwas ab, hab mich mal mit dem Thema Photoshop CS4 beschäftigt, da verfliegt die Zeit wenn man sich nicht auskennt


----------



## Necrobutcher (25. Januar 2010)

Verdammt ich hab mir definitiv die falsche Zeit für eine neue Frau an meiner Seite ausgesucht!


----------



## cane87 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch über die Betakey-Aktion bei Amazon einen Key bekommen. Gucke jetzt auch nur noch den ganzen Tag Videos. Nachdem mich der Multiplayer von CoD MW2 so enttäuscht hat - fast unmöglich da mal mit ein paar freunden zusammen zu spielen - setze ich  wirklich große Hoffnung in BFBC2. Hoffentlich wirds so geil wie die Gameplayvideos es derzeit vermuten lassen. 
Glaube aber, dass ich meine Vorbestellung bei Amazon.de erst noch mal storniere und dann bei Amazon.co.uk bestelle. Da komm ich incl. Versand auf ca 35€ Kosten anstatt 48€ bei Amazon.de. Hätte ja gleich in England bestellt, aber da haben die anscheinend keine Beta-Aktion.


----------



## mephimephi (26. Januar 2010)

Perkele schrieb:


> Verdammt ich hab mir definitiv die falsche Zeit für eine neue Frau an meiner Seite ausgesucht!



Tja Betakey+Frau ist nicht so praktisch


----------



## Mr Bo (26. Januar 2010)

Wieso das denn ?
Einfach noch nen 2ten Key ordern und los gehts...


----------



## syrus700 (26. Januar 2010)

Hey wie siehts den aus... Wenn jemand den Beta Client schon sehr früh hat, mag er den dann bei Rapidshare uploaden  ? Da hätten dann wir alle was davon, zumindest die mit Prem Acc  ... btw... lang is nich mehr 

edit: hat schon jemand nen key von battlefield.de bekommen?


----------



## FRfutzi01 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich fänds ja vernünftig wenn EA den Download jetzt schon freigeben würde, damit das am Donnerstag nicht so einen Stress mit überladenen Servern gibt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man am Donnerstag die Beta gar nicht laden kann. Ausser es wird über .torrent verteilt. Dann gibt es aber immernoch das Problem nen freien Server zum zocken zu finden. Also ich habe meinen Betakey von Amazon schon erhalten. Ich schaue alle paar Minuten nach neuen Infos. Die Zeit bis Donnerstag wird jetzt bestimmt seeeehr lang...


----------



## Mr Bo (26. Januar 2010)

ich denke auch das PCGH das sofort posten wird, so das ich nicht immer bei Amazon nachgucken muß


----------



## LOGIC (26. Januar 2010)

Auch die bei PCGH Haben nicht ihre augen überall  Naja vorfreude ist doch immer am besten oder ?? Ich spiel eben noch MW2 und dann vergeht die zeit wie im flug. KEys werden erst am Donnerstarg rausgehauen. Ich hab ja mein Amazon Key schon


----------



## XFX (26. Januar 2010)

Macht euch keine Sorgen ich habe meine Augen überall wenn es was neues gibt wo/wie/wann der Download statt findet werde ich euch informieren, auser ihr seit schneller.


----------



## Mr Bo (26. Januar 2010)

> ich habe meine Augen überall wenn es was neues gibt wo/wie/wann der Download statt findet werde ich euch informieren



wie , hast du meine Emailadresse , wie geil is das denn 

*EDIT*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Eq3rS-SxbE


----------



## XFX (26. Januar 2010)

Mr Bo schrieb:


> wie , hast du meine Emailadresse , wie geil is das denn
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> YouTube - Wie geil ist das denn



Hier im Forum


----------



## Mr Bo (26. Januar 2010)




----------



## LOGIC (26. Januar 2010)

Schön zu wissen, dass man sich auf einen mit sicherheit verlassen kann


----------



## XFX (26. Januar 2010)

Hey LOGIC kannst du heute abend mal ein bißchen die Augen offen halten bin ab 19.00 Uhr im Badminton und komm erst so um 22:00 Uhr nach hause.

Ich denke auf dich kann man sich auch verlassen.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Januar 2010)

Klaar ! Kann ich machen. 
Ic hwerde dann die News hier und im Sammelthread posten.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Januar 2010)

ich denke mal, der downloader wird erst am 28 freigeschaltet, weil dann jeder mit free keys der gewonnen hat weis, das er nen key hat. so würde zumindest vermieden, das sich noch mehr leute sicherheitshalber in trügerischer hoffnung das ding ziehen und die eh schon überlasteten server noch länger belasten als nötig, obwohl sies garnich ziehn bräuchten ^^ so stell ichs mir vor.


----------



## LOGIC (26. Januar 2010)

Das werden sich so oder so leute ziehen ob sie es spielen können oder nicht ^^ Weil sie bestimmt mal schauen wie das soo aussieht. Aber bei der Installation nicht weiter kommen


----------



## XFX (26. Januar 2010)

Also auch wen es LOGIC nicht hören will denke ich immer noch das der EA Download Manager als Download Quelle benutzt wird. Den da könnte man den BETA Key eingeben und nur wer einen gültigen BETA Key hat kommt zum Download. Das würde vermeiden das jeder einen Download zieht obwohl er ihn nicht benutzen kann. Aber für LOGIC hoffe ich das es nicht so ist wie ich vermute.


----------



## hundefutter (26. Januar 2010)

ich halts nicht mehr aus!!!
nur noch ein tag!
helft mir


----------



## LOGIC (26. Januar 2010)

So der tag geht vorbei  Ich geh heut früh pennen um es ertragen zu können.

@ XFX 
Ja wäre eigentlich nicht unlogisch wenn EA ein produkt oder eben die BETA nicht über sein eigenen online store vertreibt. Hoffen wirs nicht


----------



## XFX (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Betakey Aktion auf Battlefield.de UPDATE*

Die News bescheren heikle Details zur Bad Company 2 Beta. Bisher sind  die folgenden Aussagen in Deutschland noch nicht bestätigt worden, hören  sich aber nicht sehr abwegig an, sondern sind durchaus schlüssig. Die  Fansite TotalBF.ru berichtet über den durch Electronic Arts Russland  bestätigten Zeitpunkt für den Beginn der Beta und die Größe des Clients …

Pünktlich zum Feierabend, also Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr (20:00 Uhr  GMT +3 laut Quelle), sollen nach Mitteilung der russischen Fansite die  Server an den Start gehen. Ob damit die Preload-Phase gemeint ist, die  Freischaltung der Server für den sofortigen Spielantritt, oder ob diese  Vorgänge überhaupt voneinander getrennt ablaufen, ist bisher noch nicht  klar.

*Zweite Beta, doppelte Größe?*
Wie bfcom.org berichtet, handelt es sich bei der Größe des Setups um 1.5  GByte. Im Vergleich zur PS3-Beta wiegt der Download damit doppelt so  viel, denn die Testversion der Konsolen-Variante hat lediglich mit guten  800 MByte zu Buche geschlagen.

*Sad, but true?*
Trotzdem die Meldung bisher nicht offiziell von Electronic Arts  Deutschland bestätigt wurde, gehen ich davon aus, dass es sich bei den  genannten Details um wahre Fakten handelt.


----------



## Phame (27. Januar 2010)

wer saugt sich denn bitte die beta ohne nen key


----------



## Mr Bo (27. Januar 2010)

Besser gefundene News als keine News
hab ich in einem anderem Forum gefunden.
Vieleicht ist ja was drann....?!



> laut Amazon und Twitter soll man die Beta hier bekommen
> http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/beta
> 
> 
> Download soll morgen Früh beginnen und ab 18.00 Uhr gehen die Server Online (nicht offiziell bestätigt)


----------



## syrus700 (27. Januar 2010)

Mein gott die arbeiten jetz schon wieder 24 stunden an dem sch* neuen BLOG Eintrag obwohl er im lauf des gestrigen tages noch kommen sollte ^^... unglaublich des machen die mit absicht um uns zu quälen!!!! grrr

edit: den link kann ich bestätigen! Habs bei gamesonly vorbestellt und seit montag den key mit dem oben genannten link bekommen!


----------



## Mr Bo (27. Januar 2010)

da gibt es offizielle Infos
Battlefield Blog


----------



## syrus700 (27. Januar 2010)

Die schlimmste Befürchtung is wirklich eingetroffen... Saugen geht erst ab 18 uhr los °_°  so ein ****X*XXX**X*****XY***Y**Ydreck


----------



## XFX (27. Januar 2010)

Wie syrus700 schon schreibte ist nach den Gerüchten von dieser Nacht etwas dran. Denn  GvD kommt  mit einem Blogeintrag daher, der die offenbarten Details zur Client-Größe bestätigt und dem vermuteten Termin besiegelt. Die Beta beginnt also um 18:00 Uhr nach Mitteleuropäischr Zeit (GMT +1) und wiegt 1.5 GB. 

*Wo kann ich die Beta herunterladen?*

Aktuell versucht man natürlich auf der ganzen Welt seine Partner zu mobilisieren, um einer schnellen Verbreitung nicht im Wege zu stehen. Dafür werden bereits einige Quellen genannt. Dazu gehört auf der einen Seiten das Torrent-Netzwerk, wobei man hier natürlich nach den offizielle Quellen, wie die der Ranked Server Provider, Ausschau halten sollte. Weitere Plattformen sind der EADM und natürlich Steam.

*Wie bekomme ich die Beta zum Laufen*

* Vergewissert euch, dass ihr 5 GB freien Festplattenspeicher auf der Festplatte habt, dann ladet und installiert BFBC2.
* Nach der Installation wird die Ordnergröße ca. 1.5 GB betragen. Um ins Spiel zu gelangen, solltet ihr da Spiel starten und den Login-Button betätigen. Ihr werdet dann aufgefordert euren EA Account einzutragen. Falls dieser noch nicht vorhanden ist, wird man im selben Fenster die Möglichkeit haben, selbigen zu erstellen.
* Tragt euren einmaligen Beta-Key während der Authentifizierung ein und verifiziert somit eure Teilnahem an der PC-Beta.
* Setzt euren Spielernamen! Achtung dieser Name wird euch auch in der Verkaufsversion zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Januar 2010)

Naja wenigstens wird der EA Downloader nicht verlangt 
Aber morgen werd ich verrückt ^^ wenn ich weis das um 18:00 die server bereit stehen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2010)

XFX schrieb:


> * Setzt euren Spielernamen! Achtung dieser Name wird euch auch in der Verkaufsversion zur Verfügung stehen.




Was bedeutet das jetzt?


----------



## LOGIC (27. Januar 2010)

Das du wie bei BF2 deine account daten runterladen kannst und sie in der vollversion wieder verwenden kannst.


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. Januar 2010)

Wo bleibt mein Key?


----------



## Low (27. Januar 2010)

Morgen um 18 Uhr gehts also Los.
Drückt mir die daumen das ich einen Key bekomme. Will mir einen Namen reservieren den ich dann auch in der Vollversion hab. Kein bock auf *Low1321231* oder so


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2010)

ach darum gehts, na dann ^^


----------



## LOGIC (27. Januar 2010)

Ich werde damit keine probleme haben  Ich werde der erste sein mit meinem Name ^^


----------



## Elzoco (27. Januar 2010)

Schade, ich hab keinen Bekommen. Hat einer von euch noch einen übrig?


----------



## XFX (27. Januar 2010)

Elzoco schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab keinen Bekommen. Hat einer von  euch noch einen übrig?



Die Beta Key´s von EA werden erst morgen per E-Mail verschickt oder hast du nicht einmal bei der Beta Teilnahme übers Wochenende mitgemacht?


----------



## LOGIC (27. Januar 2010)

Wie XFX schon schrieb, werden erst morgen die Keys rausgehauen. Das heist jeder hat noch eine chance.


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe mal das ich einen Key bekomme, dann habe ich was für Freitag Nacht und für das Restliche Wochende. Ich will das unbeding zocken.


----------



## Elzoco (27. Januar 2010)

Laut PCGH:


```
Update: 27.1.2010: Details zur Beta
Nachdem die Anmeldephase für Nicht-Vorbesteller abgeschlossen ist und die Keys bereits versandt wurden, hat EA auf seiner Battlefield-Webseite noch einige Details zur Beta veröffentlicht.
```


----------



## LOGIC (27. Januar 2010)

LOL das ist von EA Store vorbestellern^^ Das ist hier uninteressant  Wir wollen die Keys von der bewerbung.


----------



## MARIIIO (27. Januar 2010)

Meine Glaskugel sagt vorher:Morgen den ganzen tag über threads darüber, wanns denn endlich losgeht, und ab 18 uhr wird gemeckert, dass nix läuft^^

Wobei... Bis jetzt macht EA ja alles richtig (Siehe kopierschutz), vll klappts auch mit den servern


----------



## LOGIC (27. Januar 2010)

Das hoffe ich auch ! Im Sammelthread wird heiß Diskutiert wie das mit den Dedicated servern aussieht ^^


----------



## SuEdSeE (27. Januar 2010)

oh mist habe vol vergessen mich da anzumelden...
falls jemand nen key überhaben sollte... würde mich freuen 

mfg


----------



## syrus700 (28. Januar 2010)

Google Nachricht

Gibt auch schon bei RapidShare n Pack mit 16 .rar files... weis man aber net obs wirklich der client is... Zudem ist das Archiv PW geschützt und das pw wird erst abends bekannt gegeben... Sieht mehr nach fake aus


----------



## XFX (28. Januar 2010)

*EA versendet Keys für die Bewerber auf Battlefield.de*

Wie soeben   bekannt wurde, versendet Electronic Arts gerade die Keys für fast alle Bewerber auf Battlefield.de.  Fast jeder der sich beworben hatte, wird auch mit einem Key ausgestattet.

Das hört sich doch super an! 

Bis heuete Abend auf dem Schlachtfeld


----------



## donchill09 (28. Januar 2010)

es ist so geil ich hab um 11:00 einen key bekommen  von der battlefield.de registrierung. vllt sehn wir uns ja

eine frage hätte ich. wie verbinde ich den beta key mit dem ea account ?! ich finde nichts zum eingeben


----------



## XFX (28. Januar 2010)

Wer es nicht geschaft hat an ein BETA Key zu kommen, kann sich gerne bei mir melden hab noch welche. Könnt mir über diese Adresse eine Mail schicken.


----------



## Mr Bo (28. Januar 2010)

Dito,
waren sehr großzügig. Einfach melden und Mail hinterlassen

EDIT

Keys sind weg


----------



## Spikos (28. Januar 2010)

Hab auch einen Key bekommen, aber die battlefield.de gibt nicht gerade viele Infos darüber, wie ich an den Client komme um zu zocken. Kann mir einer erklären wie das ganze funktioniert?


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch einen bekommen. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich einen bekomme. Jetzt bin ich glücklich Werde mir es heute Abend auf jeden fall laden und die Nacht durch zocken muss morgen nicht so früh raus und Monster habe ich auch noch hier stehen.


----------



## XFX (28. Januar 2010)

Spikos schrieb:


> Hab auch einen Key bekommen, aber die battlefield.de gibt nicht gerade viele Infos darüber, wie ich an den Client komme um zu zocken. Kann mir einer erklären wie das ganze funktioniert?



*Wie kann ich die Beta herunterladen?
*Wir arbeiten mit vielen verschiedenen Partner zusammen um den schnellstmöglichen Download für euch sicher zustellen, egal wo auf der Welt ihr euch befindet. Bereits klar ist, das man über den EA Downloader, Steam und Torrents (stellt sicher das ihr nur legale Quellen verwendet, beispielsweise die RSPs) und natürlich bei unseren Ranked Server Partnern herunterladen kann.

Also das bedeutet du könntest dir die BETA über Steam oder den EA Downloadmanager herunterladen. Wo die Torrentdateien zum Download angeboten wird ist noch nicht klar. Aber wen es soweit ist wird das schon noch als News erfasst. Aber die Downloads beginnen erst ab 18:00 Uhr vorher wirst nicht viel finden. Halte dich einfach auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Spikos (28. Januar 2010)

Okay danke XFX dann mal bis heute abend warten, wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld Soldat  .


----------



## XFX (28. Januar 2010)

An alle die mir eine E-Mail geschickt haben melde mich um ca. 17:00 Uhr bei euch bin noch in Arbeit.


----------



## jenzy (28. Januar 2010)

Habe auch einen Key *freu*, wollte den Code jetzt bei Steam registrieren aber das geht nicht. Oder wie nutzt man die Beta mit Steam ???


----------



## XFX (28. Januar 2010)

So meine Key´s sind weg hab 5 Bewerber und 2 Key´s jetzt mal schauen wers bekommt.



jenzy schrieb:


> Habe auch einen Key *freu*, wollte den Code jetzt bei Steam registrieren aber das geht nicht. Oder wie nutzt man die Beta mit Steam ???



Geduld. ab 18.00 Uhr wird was passieren


----------



## Klutten (28. Januar 2010)

Auch hier der Hinweis:

Die immer wiederkehrenden Beiträge mit "Hurra, ich habe einen Key" ...und der übliche Kram bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit darf gerne hier gepostet werden. -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/20879-der-laber-thread-part-ii.html

In einer User-News hat so etwas nichts verloren und wird kommentarlos gelöscht. Wem das nicht Recht ist, der darf im Wiederholungsfall gerne eine der beliebten gelben Karten in Empfang nehmen.


----------

